# Tiny Male searching for Macro and/or Vore (Mouth) rpers



## shetaizettai (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm looking for rpers (NSFW is welcome as long as you're over 18) that would be willing to put a tiny man human (if you prefer an anthro character, please tell me!) into their muses mouths, and let them fool around on their fur, skin, etc

*Non-Human:*
Cave of Wonders (Aladdin)
Kenai (Brother Bear)
Monstro (Pinocchio)
Thunderbolt (101 Dalmatians 2)
Venusaur (Pokémon)

*Human: *
Auron (Final Fantasy X / Kingdom Hearts)
Giant (The Brave Little Tailor)
Zeus (Hercules)


----------



## shetaizettai (Jan 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## shetaizettai (Mar 1, 2019)

I’m okay with that!

Which character in the list were you interested in? 

What’s your discord?


----------

